#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Agora é oficial - Família WOM 5000 com suporte ao TDMA

## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados,

A versão 6.0 - BETA2 estava em fase de desenvolvimento e foi disponibilizada em caráter experimental para que os usuários pudessem utilizar novas funções, testar alterações e, eventualmente, reportar bugs. Agora ela foi oficializada como v6.0, seguem abaixo as mudanças vindas com esta versão de firmware e em seguida os links para download.

Novidades
» Criada função para desconectar cliente na aba Clientes Conectados.
» Suporte a Multi Linguagem (WEB).
» Suporte a TDMAv1.

Melhorias:
» Melhoria na utilização de frequências acima de 5920Mhz em modo cliente.
» Melhoria na validação do campo “Serviço” quando em modo PPPoE.
» Melhoria no controle de banda (QOS) para Upload, quando adicionado range de IP.
» Melhoria na conexão, quando o WOM 5000 está em modo“Cliente TDMA” e antena configurada na horizontal.
» Melhoria no serviço SNMP, quando em modo AP.
» Melhoria no controle de timeout da sessão WEB.
» Melhoria no algoritmo de cálculo do CCQ quando operando em modo AP.
» Melhoria no serviço de cliente DNS (configuração manual), quando WAN está configurada em modo Cliente DHCP ou PPPoE.
» Melhoria no serviço de cliente DNS (Configuração automática), quando operando em modo PPPoE.
» Melhoria na fixação do DataRate em modo cliente TDMA

Alterações:
» Removida função bloqueio P2P no WOM 5000. Devido a novos métodos de criptografia inseridos no tráfego P2P, não é possível realizar o filtro através desta função.
» Removido botão reset na página Wireless.


WOM 5000:
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...m5000_v6.0.rar


WOM 5000 MiMo:
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...0mimo_v6.0.rar


WOM 5000i:
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...5000i_v6.0.rar

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## FMANDU

Agora sim.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Pessoal que ta usando beta2 ta conseguindo atualizar remotamente? aqui tentei com mozilla e chrome e não consigo enviar o arquivo.

Congela aqui:

Chrome:



Uma vez isso ocorreu só consegui atualizar indo na casa do cliente. Já testei em 3 clientes diferentes.

Segunda tento de outro computador.

----------


## pazini

Meu atualizei 2 clientes remotamente sem nenhum problema. Google Chrome.

----------


## FMANDU

@*Suporte Intelbras* só o que esta faltando agora é uma cpe com alcance mais longo, fabricado por vocês, pois o apc 5m 18 é um absurdo.

----------


## adeiltonjr

@Intelbras quando vc fala em Suporte ao TDMA seria o Ipool?

----------


## FMANDU

> @Intelbras quando vc fala em Suporte ao TDMA seria o Ipool?


Eu realmente nunca entendi como funciona esse sistema intelbras tdma x ipoll. O Ipoll é proprietario da ligowave assim como o nv2 d MK e Airmax da Ubnt. Não sei e nunca explicaram como o wom consegue se comunicar via tdma com a base com ipoll.
Cheguei a vender uns 50 wom que tinha na rede por preço de banana, mas resolvi manter uma torre com 3 antenas Apc 5M 90 e tudo cliente wom 5000 mimo. A pesar de ter um chipset inferior aos concorrentes, vem me surpreendendo (logo eu que critiquei muito). Estou alimentando as base com mais wom por equanto sem rodar ipoll, agora que lançaram uma versão estável vou começar a atualizar.
referente a sua postagem, ate hoje não sei como eles conseguem conectar nas bases com ipoll ja que é propietario, vou deixar o @*Suporte Intelbras* lhe explicar.

----------


## FernandoNSilva

Mas o conceito é simples, FMANDU!

Puxando o dicionário, o que é um protocolo senão um conjunto de regras e procedimentos a serem seguidos em determinado ambiente? 

Por exemplo, um protocolo social é um conjunto de comportamentos e regras que você deve seguir para ser "aceito como um igual" em um determinado grupo.

Em alguns casos essas regras são divulgadas publicamente (como é o caso da IEEE 802.11) e em outros são de conhecimento exclusivo dos membros do grupo (os protocolos proprietários).

Se a intelbras é parceira da Ligowave (afinal, desenvolve produtos junto com eles), o que os impede de "ensinar" o WOM a se comportar em um ambiente com iPoll?

----------


## Ebudny

Isso eu concordo. Estou testando o Beta6 faz uma cara tenho poucos clientes mais ainda esta muito ruim na questão de variedades de antenas, eles estão pensando em em radios com mais banda e estão esquecendo do clientes CPE de 5 km.

Masa credito que eles chegam lá.

----------


## Nks

olha soh que noticia boa, vou comecar a testar esse firmware oficial!!!
problema agora eh atualizar 120 wom em operacao!!

----------


## Nks

> Eu realmente nunca entendi como funciona esse sistema intelbras tdma x ipoll. O Ipoll é proprietario da ligowave assim como o nv2 d MK e Airmax da Ubnt. Não sei e nunca explicaram como o wom consegue se comunicar via tdma com a base com ipoll.
> Cheguei a vender uns 50 wom que tinha na rede por preço de banana, mas resolvi manter uma torre com 3 antenas Apc 5M 90 e tudo cliente wom 5000 mimo. A pesar de ter um chipset inferior aos concorrentes, vem me surpreendendo (logo eu que critiquei muito). Estou alimentando as base com mais wom por equanto sem rodar ipoll, agora que lançaram uma versão estável vou começar a atualizar.
> referente a sua postagem, ate hoje não sei como eles conseguem conectar nas bases com ipoll ja que é propietario, vou deixar o @*Suporte Intelbras* lhe explicar.



a intelbras tem uma parceria com a ligowave, por isso que a wom se comunica com seu TDMA proprietario (iPoll)
a APC5M90, ela eh identica a setorial da ligowave, identica mesmo!!!!, soh muda o firmware dela e o escrito intelbras na frente!!

eh importante lembrar que a wom nao trabalha como AP TDMA, apenas como cliente TDMA

----------


## FMANDU

Realmente eu não tinha pensado nesse sentido, a LigoWave pode ter liberado o codigo pra intelbras, o que de certa forma pode facilitar para a implantação do Ipoll 2.





> Mas o conceito é simples, FMANDU!
> 
> Puxando o dicionário, o que é um protocolo senão um conjunto de regras e procedimentos a serem seguidos em determinado ambiente? 
> 
> Por exemplo, um protocolo social é um conjunto de comportamentos e regras que você deve seguir para ser "aceito como um igual" em um determinado grupo.
> 
> Em alguns casos essas regras são divulgadas publicamente (como é o caso da IEEE 802.11) e em outros são de conhecimento exclusivo dos membros do grupo (os protocolos proprietários).
> 
> Se a intelbras é parceira da Ligowave (afinal, desenvolve produtos junto com eles), o que os impede de "ensinar" o WOM a se comportar em um ambiente com iPoll?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Aqui ainda não consegui atualizar ninguém remotamente. Tentei ate ir pra 4.1 mais fica enviado e trava em 3 / 4%.

----------


## Nks

> Realmente eu não tinha pensado nesse sentido, a LigoWave pode ter liberado o codigo pra intelbras, o que de certa forma pode facilitar para a implantação do Ipoll 2.


entao o que me chateia nessa historia toda entre ligowave e intelbras eh isso, o iPoll2, pois a intelbras esta investindo em um algoritimo atrasado, eles deviam estar investindo no iPoll2 na wom e na APC!!!!

----------


## alexrock

Já é um grande avanço, todos os tdmas existentes rodam somente em chips Atheros (Airmax, NV2 e MaxTream). Rodar tdma em Ralink já é um feito...

Enviado de meu GT-I9070 usando Tapatalk

----------


## 1929

Ah!.... ainda se acha boas notícias...

ponto para a Intelbrás que tem se mostrado sensível aos questionamentos dos usuários... Outras marcas não estão nem aí para os problemas que encontramos...

Com respeito a "melhoria no cálculo do CCQ", como ficou agora? Lembra que pouco tempo atrás surgiu esta questão pois havia divergências nos resultados e foi-nos informado de como era feito o cálculo.... muitos aceitaram, outros não entenderam e outros ficaram quietos mas não aceitaram os resultados...

Hoje a leitura vai ser feita como é em todos os outros equipamentos?

----------


## pazini

Muito bom funcionou Wom 5000 SISO em horizontal, atualizei remotamente para a versão 6 estável, cliente estava com sinal meio ruim em vertical, na horizontal ficou bom. Obrigado Intelbras.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Consegui atualizar, verificando minhas regras do cache, notei que uma porta estava sendo bloqueada, oque estava me impedindo.

----------


## interhome

Após atualizar cliente para a 6.0. Ao fazer site survey a antena perde acesso. Só volta depois de sair do equipamento e esperar 2 segundos. Não funcionando. Em teste, foi usado o país TESTE.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @*Suporte Intelbras* só o que esta faltando agora é uma cpe com alcance mais longo, fabricado por vocês, pois o apc 5m 18 é um absurdo.





> Isso eu concordo. Estou testando o Beta6 faz uma cara tenho poucos clientes mais ainda esta muito ruim na questão de variedades de antenas, eles estão pensando em em radios com mais banda e estão esquecendo do clientes CPE de 5 km.
> 
> Masa credito que eles chegam lá.


Prezados @*FMANDU* e @*Ebudny*,

Encaminhamos sua sugestão para o setor de desenvolvimento e o prazo para análise de viabilidade é de até 30 dias, qualquer resposta antes do dia 04/05/2016 lhe comunicaremos.
Agradecemos a sugestão e os votos de confiança.

----------


## interhome

Intelbras, qual o feedback com relação ao problema no uso do site survey?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Intelbras, qual o feedback com relação ao problema no uso do site survey?


Boa noite interhome,

Desculpe a demora, solicitei que nossa equipe de laboratório simulasse o seu cenário para que pudéssemos lhe auxiliar e ao fazer o Site Survey no equipamento remoto, momentaneamente o enlace cai e em seguida retorna com o resultado, durante o teste estávamos com um teste de ping para o equipamento remoto e perdemos de 3 a 5 pacotes até a interface voltar. Talvez os dois segundos que você está aguardando não sejam suficientes para o enlace retornar e apresentar o resultado na tela, faça o teste de ping e aguarde até voltar a responder, faça também o teste utilizando navegação anônima/privativa em seu navegador.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Suporte Intelbras* mudando pouco assunto, tenho uma wom 5000 mimo que ao ligar ela só acende a luz power e a ultima luz do wireless, a mesma não da sinal de rede. Já tentei resetar, troquei de fonte e mesmo assim continua.

Oque poderia ser ?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @*Suporte Intelbras* mudando pouco assunto, tenho uma wom 5000 mimo que ao ligar ela só acende a luz power e a ultima luz do wireless, a mesma não da sinal de rede. Já tentei resetar, troquei de fonte e mesmo assim continua.
> 
> Oque poderia ser ?


Boa tarde NielsonPadilha,

Pelo sintoma que você nos passou, aparentemente o seu WOM5000 MiMo não está inicializando de forma correta e as possíveis soluções (reset físico e troca de fonte) já foram realizadas, sugerimos que você encaminhe este equipamento para o distribuidor que você o comprou para que lá seja atendido em garanti ou gerado orçamento para reparo.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## interhome

Intelbras,
De fato site survey apresenta problemas na versão 6.0.

Vi que na sua resposta. Fala em orçamento para reparo.
A Intelbras tem assistência para reparo de equipamentos fora da garantia? Como funciona? Como conseguimos o orçamento? Para onde enviarmos....

----------


## marcos do vale

Boa tarde.

Tentamos realizar a autenticação de uma CPE wom 5000-MiMO no modo WPA2/EAP-TLS e não obtivemos sucesso.
CPE Nano-LOCO funciona.

----------


## glinfor

Olá Intelbras, o site survey da versão 6, realmente está com algum problema em relação a versão 4.1, quando realizo um scaner das redes, ele cai a conexão e depois de algum tempo volta a funciona, é isso não se encontra na versão 4.1, percebi isso em varias Woms 5000 que atualizei na minha rede.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Intelbras,
> De fato site survey apresenta problemas na versão 6.0.
> 
> Vi que na sua resposta. Fala em orçamento para reparo.
> A Intelbras tem assistência para reparo de equipamentos fora da garantia? Como funciona? Como conseguimos o orçamento? Para onde enviarmos....


Boa tarde interhome,

Gostaríamos de entender com mais detalhes o problema que você está enfrentando com a função de Site Survey, nos envie via inbox os seus telefones de contato para que nossa equipe possa te ligar e acompanhar o problema em tempo real.
Com relação aos orçamentos fora de garantia, os nossos distribuidores fazem o atendimento em garantia e também orçamentos para reparo, basta encaminhar o produto ao distribuidor em que foi feita a compra que eles coletam o seu equipamento.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## FMANDU

Aqui cai rapidamente quando faço um Survey, mas nada fora do normal pois o radio se desconecta para fazer a pesquisa. Demora o mesmo tempo dos ubnt e Mk que tenho na rede.

----------


## glinfor

os meus aqui estão demorando muito, assim como os ubnt, e antes na versão anterior a versão 6 não acontecia isso de demorar ou da uma queda no scan das redes.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Suporte Intelbras* Tenho 1 cliente que perde conexão de vez em quanto com AP usando TDMA, notei que isso só ocorre com TDMA ativo, sem ele ativo não acontece...

Oque acho estranho é que o sinal do cliente está bem tanto no AP como no CLIENTE.

Foto do log e sinal:


Oque poderia ser ?

AP e Cliente ambos atualizados.....

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Removi o ipoll desse AP e deixei em 802.11n o cliente está conectado a 2 dias sem cair..... enquanto que no ipoll ele não passava de 5 horas mais ou menos.

----------


## FMANDU

De todos seus clientes, somente esse deu problema com ipoll?



> Removi o ipoll desse AP e deixei em 802.11n o cliente está conectado a 2 dias sem cair..... enquanto que no ipoll ele não passava de 5 horas mais ou menos.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Ainda não tenho um rede muito grande, mais sim de todos com ipoll ativado esse perde conexão de x em x tempos com mais frequência somente quando ipoll está ativado, já em 802.11n funciona que é uma maravilha e fica dias, até meses ligadora direto no ap.

único problema que ocorre no ipoll é que ele perde conexão com ap do nada....

----------


## FMANDU

Não seria somente essa CPe com problemas?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Não acredito que seja nela. Como disse só desconecta usando o ipoll, sem ele a mesma fica normal(Pelo menos eu acho que se fosse problema no hardware dela deveria dar problema de uma forma geral).

Como estamos subindo uma torre nova e teremos que reposicionar as antenas devo ir ao local pra fazer um reset na mesma e upar firmware novamente para ver se soluciona.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Não acredito que seja nela. Como disse só desconecta usando o ipoll, sem ele a mesma fica normal(Pelo menos eu acho que se fosse problema no hardware dela deveria dar problema de uma forma geral).
> 
> Como estamos subindo uma torre nova e teremos que reposicionar as antenas devo ir ao local pra fazer um reset na mesma e upar firmware novamente para ver se soluciona.


Bom dia NielsonPadilha,

Gostaríamos de investigar o que se passa com este WOM5000 em específico que está com perdas na conexão, quando estiver lá no seu cliente, entre em contato com o nosso suporte técnico via telefone para que possamos lhe auxiliar. No link abaixo estão disponíveis os nossos telefones para contato.

www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Suporte Intelbras* vocês poderiam ver que erro é esse no log?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @*Suporte Intelbras* vocês poderiam ver que erro é esse no log?


Boa tarde NielsonPadilha,

Estes logs são referentes a falhas no serviço de UPNP, este cliente reportou alguma dificuldade em jogos online, torrent ou algum outro serviço em específico?

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Olá sobre jogos não, esse cliente só reclamou de "engasgo na navegação" mais aparentemente a conexão dele está tudo normal, único erro que achei foi esse no log.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá sobre jogos não, esse cliente só reclamou de "engasgo na navegação" mais aparentemente a conexão dele está tudo normal, único erro que achei foi esse no log.


Boa tarde NielsonPadilha,

Quando precisar, estamos a disposição.
Tenha um bom final de semana.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Nks

depois que atualizei a APC com esse ultimo firmware que saiu a dois meses atras, nao tive mais quedas na WOM, mesmo utilizando o BETA 6 na WOM, nao caiu mais!!! estou com clientes a 23 dias sem cair!! no iPoll!!!

atualizei varias WOM com esse firmware oficial, e tbm esta tudo OK, em relacao ao site survey, para de responder o ping enquanto a antena esta "buscando" as redes, quando para de buscar, volta a pingar!!!
Isso eh normal como a ubiquiti, tbm eh assim!

Olha aqui estou usando intelbras desde dezembro, ja estou com 120 WOMs em operacao, tudo no iPoll, tudo MIMO, nao tenho nenhuma WOM SISO, tenho clientes a 2.5Km da torre usando WOM 14dbi e o sinal esta a -55dbm

Coisas importantes: 
Escolha um canal apropriado na APC (Use o analisador de espectro)
Use apenas a linha APC+ (Nas Radio Base)
Use apenas WOM MIMO 14dbi (CPE)
Use sempre 1 Metro de cano 
Nao use SISO com MIMO, perde desempenho na celula!
Seja FELIZ!

Se alguem quiser tirar duvida, mande msg particular, ou me marque na hora de escrever a duvida!

----------


## Nks

olha soh como sao as coisas.... kkkk

soh pq disse isso, hj cedo agora pouco acabou de reiniciar a APC, meu mikrotik que esta atras das APC nao reiniciou, mais as APCs reiniciaram todas!!

engracado que na mesma torre tenho rockets e eles nao reiniciaram!!
meu gerenciamento de energia eh da volt, patch panel gerenciavel com bateria estacionaria em 24v.

bom durou 28 dias, foi o maximo que ja durou aqui!!

[]´s

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> depois que atualizei a APC com esse ultimo firmware que saiu a dois meses atras, nao tive mais quedas na WOM, mesmo utilizando o BETA 6 na WOM, nao caiu mais!!! estou com clientes a 23 dias sem cair!! no iPoll!!!
> 
> atualizei varias WOM com esse firmware oficial, e tbm esta tudo OK, em relacao ao site survey, para de responder o ping enquanto a antena esta "buscando" as redes, quando para de buscar, volta a pingar!!!
> Isso eh normal como a ubiquiti, tbm eh assim!
> 
> Olha aqui estou usando intelbras desde dezembro, ja estou com 120 WOMs em operacao, tudo no iPoll, tudo MIMO, nao tenho nenhuma WOM SISO, tenho clientes a 2.5Km da torre usando WOM 14dbi e o sinal esta a -55dbm
> 
> Coisas importantes: 
> Escolha um canal apropriado na APC (Use o analisador de espectro)
> ...





> olha soh como sao as coisas.... kkkk
> 
> soh pq disse isso, hj cedo agora pouco acabou de reiniciar a APC, meu mikrotik que esta atras das APC nao reiniciou, mais as APCs reiniciaram todas!!
> 
> engracado que na mesma torre tenho rockets e eles nao reiniciaram!!
> meu gerenciamento de energia eh da volt, patch panel gerenciavel com bateria estacionaria em 24v.
> 
> bom durou 28 dias, foi o maximo que ja durou aqui!!
> 
> []´s


Boa noite Nks,

Que bom que você está gostando do desempenho dos nossos equipamentos, quanto a este reinício do seu APC, continue acompanhando e nos informe se voltar a ocorrer para que possamos investigar o que está havendo.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## admskill

Bom pessoal .... tenho 18 Wom5000 paradas tudo que liga e não sobe o Firmware ... inclusive tenho duas na caixa com o mesmo problema. E agora está vindo uma série que dá Site Survey ... o sinal aparece muito bom ( - 56 ) mas n~]ao conecta de jeito nenhum.

----------


## sgnetararuama

> Bom pessoal .... tenho 18 Wom5000 paradas tudo que liga e não sobe o Firmware ... inclusive tenho duas na caixa com o mesmo problema. E agora está vindo uma série que dá Site Survey ... o sinal aparece muito bom ( - 56 ) mas n~]ao conecta de jeito nenhum.


Tem um topico aqui no under que ensina a consertar este com problema de firmware, isto se eles estiverem fora da garantia
Tambem tem a opção de enviar para a Intelbras para conserto
Se nenhuma das opções lhe interessar e tiver interesse em vender eles, entre em contato por MP

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom pessoal .... tenho 18 Wom5000 paradas tudo que liga e não sobe o Firmware ... inclusive tenho duas na caixa com o mesmo problema. E agora está vindo uma série que dá Site Survey ... o sinal aparece muito bom ( - 56 ) mas n~]ao conecta de jeito nenhum.


Boa tarde admskill,

Para que possamos entender o que houve com os seus equipamentos, nos responda os questionamentos abaixo.

Em qual distribuidor você comprou estes equipamentos?
No momento da compra, o lacre de inviabilidade estava intacto?
Quanto aos equipamentos que não estão se conectando, nos descreva como é o seu cenário e quais foram os testes feitos para que possamos lhe auxiliar.

Vale lembrar que os distribuidores credenciados Intelbras fazem o reparo dos nossos equipamentos, caso estejam em garantia, basta encaminhar junto com a nota fiscal, caso contrário, será gerado orçamento para conserto.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## admskill

Não achei o tópico.

----------


## admskill

Suporte Intelbrás ... eu não quero pagar pra fazer uma recuperação por Tftp ... vcs teriam que disponibilizar o procedimento gratuitamente para manter a fidelidade dos seus clientes ... assim como todos os fabricantes mundiais. A Intelbrás está igual aos politicos brasileiros fatura com os produtos ( obras ) e ainda querem faturar com recuperação de firmware ( superfaturamento ). Vocês tem que tomar vergonha na cara e facilitar a vida do cliente.

----------


## sgnetararuama

> Não achei o tópico.


https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=183374

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Suporte Intelbrás ... eu não quero pagar pra fazer uma recuperação por Tftp ... vcs teriam que disponibilizar o procedimento gratuitamente para manter a fidelidade dos seus clientes ... assim como todos os fabricantes mundiais. A Intelbrás está igual aos politicos brasileiros fatura com os produtos ( obras ) e ainda querem faturar com recuperação de firmware ( superfaturamento ). Vocês tem que tomar vergonha na cara e facilitar a vida do cliente.


Prezado admskill,

Atualmente, a plataforma dos equipamentos da família WOM5000 não possibilita a restauração de firmware sem que seja necessário o acesso direto a sua placa principal, necessitando de materiais específicos para tal procedimento e podendo interferir na integridade do sistema de inicialização do produto, sendo permitido somente para as assistências técnicas autorizadas. Caso esteja enfrentando problemas recorrentes com os seus WOM5000, entre em contato com um dos nossos canais de suporte para que possamos investigar o que está havendo com os seus equipamentos. No link abaixo estão disponíveis os nossos canais de suporte.

http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Nks

alguns prints que fiquei de postar, sao duas setoriais A e B:

1) Setorial A - Pagina info, 59 clientes tudo iPoll


2) Setorial A - Pagina Wireless - clientes a 16 dias sem cair com a wom!!!


3)Setorial B - Pagina info


4) Setorial B - Pagina Wireless


aqui estou contente!!

----------


## pazini

Ola NKS gostaria de saber quais as velocidades que você libera para cada cliente nessas antenas.

----------


## Nks

Fala pazini, td certo?
Entao depende muito mais eu aqui no provedor, no radio nos atendemos ate 5Mb, acima disso atendemos apenas na fibra em locais onde tem nosso cabeamento.

Tenho um ou outro cliente com 6 a 8Mb no radio, mais esses ja estao ciente que no pico pode sofrer uma oscilacao maior de 30% exigido pela anatel, parece que agora eh 20%!!! kkkkkkkkkkk

A grosso modo, vejo aqui em uma APC5M90+ que com 50 usuarios simultaneo vc consegue entregar ate 5Mb dentro dos conformes, logico no MIMO 2x2.

Aqui minha APC em horario de pico passa 20Mb ja vi passar 30Mb nela com 59 clientes e o ping relativamente bom!

Se vc tiver menos clientes no setor vc consegue fornece mais velocidade, vc tem que lembrar que eh tipo uma gangorra, quer vender plano alto, tem que por menos clientes no setor, agora se quer por muito cliente no setor, entao tem que vender plano baixo!
Ganha ali, mais perde aqui!!!! Eh sempre assim!

Aqui um print do meu roteador PPPoE (NAS) que fica atras das setorias, na ether2 esta a Setorial A, e na ether3 a Setorial B. Repara que na Setorial B esta passando 35Mb no momento e olha o consumo individual dos cliente do lado direito, tenho cliente fazendo download a 4Mb mais de um!!!


Qualquer coisa se eu poder me ajudar, eh soh me procurar!!!
[]´s

----------


## pazini

Blz pura NKS, deixa eu te falar. Quais os firmwares que voce esta usando nas APCs e nas Wom,s dos clientes. Sera que você consegueria colocar um print da Aba wireless da APC e das Wom´s dos clientes. Abraços. Se não quiser colocar aqui tenho o email [email protected]

----------


## meyknho

@*Nks*

Parceiro em seus prints, percebi que uma de suas setoriais está com o *processamento em 100%*, isso pode chegar a prejudicar o Throughput da Basestation, acredito que seria bom analisar uma possível diminuição do Data Rate.

*MCS 15* - 64-QAM - 144.4 MBPS

*MCS 12* - 16-QAM - 86.7 MBPS

A mudança de MCS 15 para MCS 12 vai impactar no processamento pois vai passar de 64 portadoras para 16 portadoras.

Pra saber o Throughput vamos considerar que cada* data rate* entregue *50%* do prometido, porém sabemos que eles entregam bem *mais* que 50%.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## Nks

> Blz pura NKS, deixa eu te falar. Quais os firmwares que voce esta usando nas APCs e nas Wom,s dos clientes. Sera que você consegueria colocar um print da Aba wireless da APC e das Wom´s dos clientes. Abraços. Se não quiser colocar aqui tenho o email [email protected]


Logico eu tiro um print e te envio, mais pazini, o segredo nao esta na configuracao acredito eu, o segredo esta em usar a linha +

sempre compre as APC que tem o + na frente, e nas wom utilize tudo MIMO de 14dbi

atualize a APC para ultima versao que saiu um tempo atras, e as wom na versao 6 atual alpha!

[]´s

----------


## Nks

> @*Nks*
> 
> Parceiro em seus prints, percebi que uma de suas setoriais está com o *processamento em 100%*, isso pode chegar a prejudicar o Throughput da Basestation, acredito que seria bom analisar uma possível diminuição do Data Rate.
> 
> *MCS 15* - 64-QAM - 144.4 MBPS
> 
> *MCS 12* - 16-QAM - 86.7 MBPS
> 
> A mudança de MCS 15 para MCS 12 vai impactar no processamento pois vai passar de 64 portadoras para 16 portadoras.
> ...


entao venho observando esse processamento alto, vou fazer essa alteracao e ver ser baixa, obrigado pela dica

----------


## lnris

Os Clientes onde tenho atualizado para o firmware 6.0, estou tendo problemas no site survey quando acessando a antena externamente sempre cai e não exibe o resultado da busca, isso não acontece nas outras versões;

----------


## Nks

> Os Clientes onde tenho atualizado para o firmware 6.0, estou tendo problemas no site survey quando acessando a antena externamente sempre cai e não exibe o resultado da busca, isso não acontece nas outras versões;


Entao eu ainda nao testei o survey remotamente, agora me fala uma coisa pra que vc quer acessar o survey remotamente?? para trocar o cliente de setorial remotamente??

----------


## lnris

> Entao eu ainda nao testei o survey remotamente, agora me fala uma coisa pra que vc quer acessar o survey remotamente?? para trocar o cliente de setorial remotamente??


Sim, para mudar os clientes de setorial e tb conferir se ficou conectado onde deveria pós instalação.

----------


## Nks

> Sim, para mudar os clientes de setorial e tb conferir se ficou conectado onde deveria pós instalação.


Ok entendi, olha eh comum esgotar o ping na hora do survey pq vc tem que lembra q a antena tem duas placas de redes, a sem fio (ath0) e a com fio (eth0)

o ip do seu cliente ele esta cadastrado na interface ath0 (semfio) da antena, entao no momento da busca, a interface ath0 fica sendo utilizada para scanear as redes e por isso nesse momento do "scaneamento" para de responder o ping do ip do cliente!! isso eh normal, com qualquer fabricante eh assim!!

agora nao aparecer os resultados da busca, ai realmente pode ter algo errado!!

bom pra resolve seu problema vc pode fazer assim:
Para saber se o seu cliente esta na setorial certa, vc vai em STATUS e ve em qual ele esta conectado!! Caso estiver na errada, vc vai em WIRELESS e la no SSID, vc escreve o nome do SSID da sua setorial que vc quer trocar, lembrando que tem que ser exatamente do mesmo jeito que esta o nome. Ai aplica e salva!!

Pelo menos ate resolver essa questao vc pode ir quebrando o galho assim!!

----------


## Aurio

Atualizei três wom 5000 mimo com a nova firmware e esta com este problema do site survey demorar para buscar as redes demora e muito, então quanto o acesso feito remotamente, vai perder o acesso ao rádio pela demora na atualização.

----------


## lnris

> Ok entendi, olha eh comum esgotar o ping na hora do survey pq vc tem que lembra q a antena tem duas placas de redes, a sem fio (ath0) e a com fio (eth0)


Obrigado por tentar ajudar, mas eu sei desses detalhes, estava querendo saber se vai resolvido por parte da intelbras, ja que tem mais pessoas com o mesmo problema, de tanto que demora o survey muitas vezes desconecta o PPPOE do cliente.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados,
Na versão 6.0 a função de site survey do WOM5000 passou a operar de forma diferente, agora, quando em modo cliente, o WOM5000 encerra a conexão com a base, faz a análise e retorna a se conectar para que seja possível exibir o resultado, já nas versões anteriores, quando conectado ele não interrompia a conexão com o AP, porém exibia último resultado obtido. Agora, nos clientes que o WOM5000 interrompe a conexão, porém não retorna com os resultados a demora na reconexão pode ser o motivo pelo qual ele não exibe o resultado. Sugerimos que ao identificarem estes problemas entrem em contato com o nosso suporte técnico no momento que o problema esteja ocorrendo para que possamos diagnosticar o que está havendo. No link abaixo estão disponíveis os nossos telefones para contato.

www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Coliseu

vou relatar meus testes com wom e tdma na versão 6.0 (ultima), no meu caso não vi nenhuma melhora "pelo contrario" latência sobe de 2ms a 25ms para 100ms a 1000ms chegando a perder pacotes, processamento da apc 5m vai as alturas, cliente com pppoe "meu caso" fica desconectando e em alguns clientes notei que após a desconexão não voltavam mais "somente tirando o ipoll" fiz o teste em uma apc 5m-90 com o ultimo firmware atualizado e todas digo todas!!! as configurações e potencias existentes tanto na apc como nas wom! pop com 40 wom conectadas, lembrando no modo n fica show! latência baixa, sem queda de pppoe tudo ok, resumindo o *ipoll na wom não compensa mesmo!* para quem esta usando com ipoll desative e teste a performance na rede e verá que fica beeem melhor sem o ipoll, na minha opinião talves o apc não aguente muitos clientes com ipoll ativo ou a wom realmente não foi projetada para segurar esse protocolo ou ate mesmo ainda falta muito refinamento nos firmwares de ambos. ps. tenho mais de 1000 wom na minha rede, esse pop que testei foi um que aproveitei por conta de só ter equipamentos intelbrás "apc 5m-90"

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Realmente tenho notado isso. Sem o ipoll o ping fica bem menor, e com ipoll sobe bastante mesmo, sem falar que alguns clientes perdem conexão onde esses mesmos clientes no modo N não acontecia.

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## Aurio

Estava com problema numa APC 5M 90+ não de ping alto nem da CPE perder o PPPOE, e sim de não chegar a banda no cliente o trafego na porta da RB que liga na APC não passava de 10mega de trafego, pedi um técnico para ir em um cliente e liberei 20mega para teste e mal chegou 3mega, entrei em contato com o suporte da intelbras e o técnico acessou a APC e mudou de IPOOLL ACCESS POINT para ACCESS POINT( AUTO WDS), resultado o trafego agora na APC de 10mega passou para 14,15 mega já vi chegar a 16mega de trafego, até a latência melhorou que era de 5,8,10, para 1,2,3 entre em contato com o suporte da intelbras que eles iram solucionar seus problemas.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Isso só confirmar que em modo N parece está funcionando melhor.

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> vou relatar meus testes com wom e tdma na versão 6.0 (ultima), no meu caso não vi nenhuma melhora "pelo contrario" latência sobe de 2ms a 25ms para 100ms a 1000ms chegando a perder pacotes, processamento da apc 5m vai as alturas, cliente com pppoe "meu caso" fica desconectando e em alguns clientes notei que após a desconexão não voltavam mais "somente tirando o ipoll" fiz o teste em uma apc 5m-90 com o ultimo firmware atualizado e todas digo todas!!! as configurações e potencias existentes tanto na apc como nas wom! pop com 40 wom conectadas, lembrando no modo n fica show! latência baixa, sem queda de pppoe tudo ok, resumindo o *ipoll na wom não compensa mesmo!* para quem esta usando com ipoll desative e teste a performance na rede e verá que fica beeem melhor sem o ipoll, na minha opinião talves o apc não aguente muitos clientes com ipoll ativo ou a wom realmente não foi projetada para segurar esse protocolo ou ate mesmo ainda falta muito refinamento nos firmwares de ambos. ps. tenho mais de 1000 wom na minha rede, esse pop que testei foi um que aproveitei por conta de só ter equipamentos intelbrás "apc 5m-90"


Boa tarde Coliseu.

Gostaríamos de entender o motivo pelo qual o Ipoll não funcionou bem em seu cenário, para isso, nos informe os seus telefones de contato para que nossa equipe ligue para você.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## pazini

Eu ainda não testei em ACCESS POINT( AUTO WDS) no momento estou usando Ipoll, uma coisa que eu sei é se você colocar mais que 30 usuários na Base pode causar lentidão e ping alto, tenho 4 APC 5M90+ trabalhando, 02 tenho menos que 30 conectados essas trabalham perfeitamente qualquer horário, agora 02 tenho mais que 40 conectados essas tenho reclamações. Entrego velocidades de 1mb até 5mb, creio que com essas velocidades para trabalhar tranquilamente devemos colocar até 30 conectados nas APC 5M90+.

----------


## SeviFerreira

Tenho um cenário parecido com o do Pazini e verifiquei as mesmas coisas que ele. Na minha opinião, enquanto a intelbras não desenvolver o ipoll2 e ipoll3 para as wom's, o problema do ping alto e a limitação da quantidade de clientes por painel não tem solução. Logicamente, os APC's precisarão de novos firmwares compatíveis com os respectivos ipoll2 e ipoll3. Precisamos movimentar mais esse tópico aqui para que a intelbras tome iniciativa, sabemos que o ipoll1 já esta obsoleto!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Aqui devo tá desligando o ipoll. E vê como se comporta.

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## FMANDU

Eu desliguei o IPOLL, não esta compensando. Ping vai nas alturas mesmo com 5 clientes conectados. Eu acho que o o wom 5000 nunca vai rodar ipoll de verdade.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Fiz um teste agora pouco em um cliente com pior sinal, retirei o ipoll dele e o ping ficou pessímo (Bem alto e com muitas perdas)

Vejam: http://prntscr.com/b7xbuu


Esse mesmo cliente com ipoll ativado ficou assim: http://prntscr.com/b7xc5p

Em cliente com sinal ruim o ipoll acaba funcionando muito bem. Nesse cliente não estamos usando wom 5000 mimo, estou usando apc-5m-18+.

AP: http://prntscr.com/b7xgdj
CPE: http://prntscr.com/b7xgtp

To usando MCS9 nos clientes e tem funcionado muito bem, estou até pensando em mudar para MCS8, pois atualmente estou trabalhando com planos até 6 Megas no rádio. No AP to usando MCS12.

Que vocês acham ?

----------


## Coliseu

nesse cliente que você efetuou o teste foi com apc 5m-18? se foi isso que entendi claro que funciona melhor ou seja foi apc-5m com apc -5m, o negocio e funcionar apc-5m (ap) com wom5000 (cliente), ja fiz todos os testes e não ha melhora! pelo contrario piora e muito! latência sobe, throughput baixa! desconexões constantes, processamento sobe muito, quantidade de clientes por ap fica bem abaixo em relação a ap+wds, enfim tudo contrario ao que o protocolo se propõe a fazer! fiquei bem animado quando surgiu novos firmwares com suporte a ipoll na wom, pois tenho muitas na minha rede e considero um equipamento com bom custo x beneficio mas infelizmente não funciona como um nv2 da mikrotik (nem chega perto) ou mesmo airmax da ubiquit, quando eles atualizarem os firmwares com os respectivos protocolos ai sim ainda creio que um dia funcione como o tdma se propõe a fazer na rede!

----------


## admskill

Cara a verdade eh que o Hardware da Wom5000 eh bem fraco ... E quase que com certeza podemos associar esse aumento na latência ao processamento das wom por ser muito fraco, que quando habilitado o Ipool ele aumenta o processamento para rodar o protocolo e o Hardware não consegue dar conta. Falta muito ainda para os wom5000 chegar aos Pés das Nano Locco 5.

Sent from my SM-A500M using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Parceiros do Under-Linux, boa tarde.

Como muitos usuários aqui sabem, a Intelbras trabalhou durante algum tempo no firmware com suporte ao TDMA em fase de testes, devido a quantidade elevada de cenários variados de provedores de internet via rádio, isso para que pudéssemos investigar o desempenho da função cliente TDMA nos mais variados cenários. Quanto as dúvidas em relação ao processamento da família WOM5000 quando operando em cliente TDMA, segue explicação.

Nos sistemas de ponto-multiponto que operam através do TDMA, o aumento de processamento quando comparado com o IEEE802.11n é relevante somente no BaseStation, que passa a ser responsável por dividir de forma dinâmica os timeslots entre os clientes levando com consideração as suas demandas de tráfego. Os equipamentos CPEs não tem ganho de processamento direto como o basestation, basicamente ele espera o BaseStation liberar os timeslots para que ele transmita a sua parte.

Quanto aos problemas com ping alto, quedas na conexão PPPoE e aumento de processamento informados neste tópico, a nossa equipe de suporte está a disposição para escutar e acompanhar cada caso, tendo em vista que em nossos atendimentos não estamos identificando casos semelhantes. Caso prefiram nos informem os seus nomes e telefones de contato que possamos ligar para vocês.

*Obs. Caso entrem em contato conosco, se identifiquem durante a ligação com o seu usuário do Under-Linux que nossa equipe já está ciente do caso de vocês. Segue abaixo link com os nossos telefones de contato.

*​www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Coliseu



----------


## Coliseu

1º print coloquei a configuração da apc -5m com ipoll, (lembrando que testei varias configurações diferentes e potências diferentes também)
2º print clientes conectados na apc e seus respectivos sinais
3º print teste do cliente ipoll em uma torre com somente 24 clientes e passando media de 1,5 mega.
4º print mesmo cliente passando a mesma velocidade do 3º print "somente para comparar a latência" só que desta véz em *ap=wps sem ipoll.
*5º print apc configurado em ap "sem ipoll"
6º uma omnitik com 50 clientes (esses com latência baixa e passando mais de 20 mega)
7º print de uma apc com 35 clientes em modo ap (sem ipoll) esse ta ok latencia baixa e passando 20 mega de banda( bem melhor que o pop com ipoll)
8º print apc 5m com ipoll ativo

pessoal essa e a minha pequena contribuição, no que tange ao suporte intelbrás percebo que há muito boa vontade e organização porém no ambiente de produção as coisas mudam um pouco, com pouco cliente não dá para se ter ideia até porque o tdma seria para "em tese" aumentar o numero de clientes e estabilização dos mesmos em cada celula, até porque pelo que entendo o tdma"conversa" com cada cliente individualmente por isso que acredito na questão do aumento da latência, porem esse aumento nos "ubnt" e "mikrotik" são estabilizados e não oscilantes como percebi nas wom, por enquanto estarei no aguardo ansioso por uma atualização que posamos então usar o bendito tdma nas woms!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> 1º print coloquei a configuração da apc -5m com ipoll, (lembrando que testei varias configurações diferentes e potências diferentes também)
> 2º print clientes conectados na apc e seus respectivos sinais
> 3º print teste do cliente ipoll em uma torre com somente 24 clientes e passando media de 1,5 mega.
> 4º print mesmo cliente passando a mesma velocidade do 3º print "somente para comparar a latência" só que desta véz em *ap=wps sem ipoll.
> *5º print apc configurado em ap "sem ipoll"
> 6º uma omnitik com 50 clientes (esses com latência baixa e passando mais de 20 mega)
> 7º print de uma apc com 35 clientes em modo ap (sem ipoll) esse ta ok latencia baixa e passando 20 mega de banda( bem melhor que o pop com ipoll)
> 8º print apc 5m com ipoll ativo
> 
> pessoal essa e a minha pequena contribuição, no que tange ao suporte intelbrás percebo que há muito boa vontade e organização porém no ambiente de produção as coisas mudam um pouco, com pouco cliente não dá para se ter ideia até porque o tdma seria para "em tese" aumentar o numero de clientes e estabilização dos mesmos em cada celula, até porque pelo que entendo o tdma"conversa" com cada cliente individualmente por isso que acredito na questão do aumento da latência, porem esse aumento nos "ubnt" e "mikrotik" são estabilizados e não oscilantes como percebi nas wom, por enquanto estarei no aguardo ansioso por uma atualização que posamos então usar o bendito tdma nas woms!


Amigo, esse cliente que você testou com tráfego qual plano dele? Realmente com tráfego os pings ficam mais altos. Nessa omnitik como fica o ping com tráfego? 

Abraços

----------


## Coliseu

esse cliente que testei tem plano de 3 mega e no momento do teste estava em media 1.5 a 2 mega, catei um cliente que estava "usando" bem no momento do teste para termos uma ideia, o que quis mostrar foi que com o ipoll ativo percebe-se nitidamente uma queda geral no desempenho do pop, latência sobe e fica instável, lembrando que naquele horário não era pico! depois fiz o mesmo teste com o mesmo cliente em horário de pico e a latência era tanta que chegava a perder pacotes !
enfim..fiquei feliz em saber que a wom tinha suporte ao ipoll "tdma" mas fiquei desiludido com os testes que fiz, a proposta do tdma e justamente estabilidade mesmo que para isso precise sacrificar um pouco a latência "DISSE UM POUCO!" mas no caso da wom com ipoll oscila demais perde pacotes e diminui a eficiência do pop, sobre a ominitik latência 5ms media de trafego 20 mega.

----------


## admskill

Bom pessoal ... Hoje peguei mais uma Wom5000 na minha rede com a Série 3.x de firmware ... O que acontece eh que essa já é a quinta unidade que eu tento atualizar direto pro 6.0 e quando o aparelho vai dar reboot ... Ela bricka ...não responde mais e ela não aceita mais nenhum comando ... Nem.ping ... O que fazer agora ??? Jah que a INTELBRAS cobra por tudo que vai fazer e meus equipamentos estão sem garantia ... Essa é a quinta peça e só agora fui perceber que ao atualizar de 3.x pra 6.x bricka o equipamento.

Enviado via SM-A500M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## meyknho

> Bom pessoal ... Hoje peguei mais uma Wom5000 na minha rede com a Série 3.x de firmware ... O que acontece eh que essa já é a quinta unidade que eu tento atualizar direto pro 6.0 e quando o aparelho vai dar reboot ... Ela bricka ...não responde mais e ela não aceita mais nenhum comando ... Nem.ping ... O que fazer agora ??? Jah que a INTELBRAS cobra por tudo que vai fazer e meus equipamentos estão sem garantia ... Essa é a quinta peça e só agora fui perceber que ao atualizar de 3.x pra 6.x bricka o equipamento.
> 
> Enviado via SM-A500M usando UnderLinux App


admskill, atualizei mais de 60 WOM 5000, e até o presente momento não tive nenhum problema, 90% das atualizações que faço são por acesso remoto.

OBS: Verifica a energia do local, pois isso só pode ocorrer em caso de falha elétrica...

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## admskill

Allef foi na bancada ... E só aconteceu no upgrade direto da versão 3.x pra 6

Enviado via SM-A500M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Bom dia parceiros do Under-Linux.

Nós da Intelbras estamos cientes que alguns clientes estão enfrentando problemas com o processo de atualização de firmware dos equipamentos da família WOM5000, entretanto não constatamos problemas com os clientes que entraram em contato conosco e em nossos cenários práticos, não enfrentamos problemas na atualização dos firmware v3 para o firmware v6, por isso solicitamos que ao identificarem que o seu equipamento retornou um erro durante uma atualização ou perdeu o acesso, entrem em contato conosco para que possamos identificar o que houve com o seu produto. no link abaixo estão disponíveis os nossos telefones para contato.

http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## meyknho

> Allef foi na bancada ... E só aconteceu no upgrade direto da versão 3.x pra 6
> 
> Enviado via SM-A500M usando UnderLinux App


Rapaz, é estranho, a uns 03 dias fui da uma força a um amigo, o mesmo atualizou 2 CPE que estavam na versão 3.x para o 6.0, remotamente e não ocorreu problema algum, retornaram normalmente...

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## meyknho

@*Suporte Intelbras*, 

Bom Dia, 

Como muitos sabem eu venho testando o *IPOLL*, desde de versões *5.0 BETA*, vejo alguns relatarem aumento de latência, porém isso é apenas um detalhe.

Os pontos que coloco em questão são os seguintes.

*1º* Quedas contantes na Conexão PPPoE.
*2º* Diminuição absurda no Throughput.

Isso sim devemos levar em conta, pois em testes realizados hoje e em outras tentativas, com a versão mais atual a *6.0*, *sem o uso do IPOLL* consigo facilmente *10MB* *(dez)* de Throughput em apenas um Cliente, *ao ativar o IPOLL* o Throughput não passa de *2MB (dois)*.

*OBS:* Teste realizado com apenas 1 conexão (01 download), e mais de 21 clientes conectados e trafegando normalmente.

A equipe da Intelbras, vai ter que simular cenários reais de provedores, pois caso não faça isso não será possível achar os problemas que enfrentamos.

*Sugestão:* Pegue uma Base APC 5M 90+, conecte 20 clientes na mesma, onde use WOM 5000 SISO e MIMO na mesma base, e coloca todos para ter um tráfego pequeno não precisa ser constante, a partir daí vão perceber que haverá quedas no PPPoE e vai perceber também que o tráfego não sobe!


*Aos amigos do Fórum:* Alguém aqui utiliza o *APC 5M 18* para clientes? como o mesmo se comporta usando o protocolo nativo que é o IPOLL.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## Coliseu

realmente concordo com você amigo, o tdma sacrifica um pouco a latência na rede, porém com estabilidade e não oscilante como percebemos no ipoll, e com isso o trohutpout também deveria subir ou mesmo estabilizar, aproveitando o ensejo outra coisa que ao meu ver "e tantos outros clientes" a questão da atualização do firmware não ser póssivel via tftp para mim e um ponto critico! estou aqui com mais de 50 wom parada com problemas no firmware coisa que resolveria se fosse com um nanoloco por exemplo! de certa forma me arrependi de ter tanta wom na minha rede! isso diminui a vida util do equipamento, porque quando ela deixa de responder vira lixo. ps a questão do erro que o amigo postou ao atualizar da versão 3.0 para a 6.0 comigo não aconteceu atualizai mais de 1000 wom.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Vale ressaltar que alguns clientes mesmo que com visadas boas mais que as vezes o sinal possa oscilar(creio eu) a wom 5000 mimo perde a conexão com AP e conseguintemente cai o pppoe.

Coisa que dificilmente ocorre usando apc-5m-18+ onde experimentei usando um sinal bem ruim de 6/18 snr com bastante oscilação e mesmo assim conseguia receber a velocidade do meu plano 4 megas sem problemas(tirando latência um pouco alta as vezes, mais creio que seja devido ao sinal) e sem quedas.

Obrigado

----------


## Coliseu

> Bom dia parceiros do Under-Linux.
> 
> Nós da Intelbras estamos cientes que alguns clientes estão enfrentando problemas com o processo de atualização de firmware dos equipamentos da família WOM5000, entretanto não constatamos problemas com os clientes que entraram em contato conosco e em nossos cenários práticos, não enfrentamos problemas na atualização dos firmware v3 para o firmware v6, por isso solicitamos que ao identificarem que o seu equipamento retornou um erro durante uma atualização ou perdeu o acesso, entrem em contato conosco para que possamos identificar o que houve com o seu produto. no link abaixo estão disponíveis os nossos telefones para contato.
> 
> http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


mudando o comprimento da fila de tx "frames" muda em alguma coisa? como deverá ficar essa configuração em modo ap no pop para alimentar as wons? gostaria de algumas explicações se póssivel.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> mudando o comprimento da fila de tx "frames" muda em alguma coisa? como deverá ficar essa configuração em modo ap no pop para alimentar as wons? gostaria de algumas explicações se póssivel.


Boa tarde Coliseu,

O parâmetro comprimento da fila de tx, também chamado de _BA(Block acknowledgement)_ _window size,_ é referente a quantidade de frames que serão agregados em um único bloco ACK e pode variar de 2 até 64. Como a confirmação de recepção é feita somente após a recepção de todo o block ACK, na prática, quanto maior o valor configurado, maior o throughput efetivo da sua comunicação, entretanto, em ambientes de baixa qualidade, com ruído ou nível de sinal baixo, caso haja a perda do bloco ACK, será necessário retransmitir todos os frames agradados naquele bloco. Em resumo, se os seus clientes estão com níveis de sinal bom e equilibrados entre eles, aumentar o valor do comprimento da fila de TX para 48 ou 64 trará um aumento de throughput, agora, se você está enfrentando problemas com ruído, CCQ baixo ou níveis de sinal muito diferente entre os clientes, o indicado é diminuir para 32, 24, 16... Uma boa forma de fazer a configuração é aumentar gradualmente o valor sem que a latência e perda de pacotes dos clientes da base sejam prejudicadas.

Esperamos ter ajudado.
Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Coliseu

> Boa tarde Coliseu,
> 
> O parâmetro comprimento da fila de tx, também chamado de _BA(Block acknowledgement)_ _window size,_ é referente a quantidade de frames que serão agregados em um único bloco ACK e pode variar de 2 até 64. Como a confirmação de recepção é feita somente após a recepção de todo o block ACK, na prática, quanto maior o valor configurado, maior o throughput efetivo da sua comunicação, entretanto, em ambientes de baixa qualidade, com ruído ou nível de sinal baixo, caso haja a perda do bloco ACK, será necessário retransmitir todos os frames agradados naquele bloco. Em resumo, se os seus clientes estão com níveis de sinal bom e equilibrados entre eles, aumentar o valor do comprimento da fila de TX para 48 ou 64 trará um aumento de throughput, agora, se você está enfrentando problemas com ruído, CCQ baixo ou níveis de sinal muito diferente entre os clientes, o indicado é diminuir para 32, 24, 16... Uma boa forma de fazer a configuração é aumentar gradualmente o valor sem que a latência e perda de pacotes dos clientes da base sejam prejudicadas.
> 
> Esperamos ter ajudado.
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


sim!! ajudou muito! tenho mais uma duvida creio até que pertinente, quando colocamos a apc em modo ipoll com o comprimento da fila em digamos "28" precisamos alterar algo nas woms? tipo temos que habilitar a função A-MSDU BA Window Size:"ALTERANDO O VALOR DEFAULT DE 64 PARA 28" ou nâo tem nada haver? eu acreditava que colocando a wom em tdma ela reconhecia os parâmetros da base, não precisando alterar nada na estação, a não ser potência.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> sim!! ajudou muito! tenho mais uma duvida creio até que pertinente, quando colocamos a apc em modo ipoll com o comprimento da fila em digamos "28" precisamos alterar algo nas woms? tipo temos que habilitar a função A-MSDU BA Window Size:"ALTERANDO O VALOR DEFAULT DE 64 PARA 28" ou nâo tem nada haver? eu acreditava que colocando a wom em tdma ela reconhecia os parâmetros da base, não precisando alterar nada na estação, a não ser potência.


Boa tarde Coliseu,

Primeiramente, vamos abordar a diferença entre os campos comprimento da fila de TX/BA Window Size e A-MSDU. Retomando brevemente o campo BA Window Size, este campo define a quantidade de _MPDUs_ que serão reunidos em cada bloco ACK. Já o A-MSDU permite a agregação de _frames ethernet_ destinados ao mesmo cliente em um frame da camada física. A imagem abaixo irá lhe ajudar a diferenciar _MPDUs_ de _MSDUs._


_https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...du_and_sdu.svg_ - Acesso em 01/06/2016

Quanto ao ajuste do campo BA Window Size dos clientes, o ajuste do comprimento da fila de TX/BA Window Size interfere somente no TX do equipamento, ou seja, o ajuste na base impactará no download do usuário e o ajuste nos CPEs impactará no upload do usuário. Ambos seguem a mesma lógica para a configuração, aumentar gradualmente sem que a latência e perda de pacotes dentre eles sejam prejudicadas.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Suporte Intelbras*, estou com problema na com um apc 5m+ que fica reiniciando. Estou usando cabo de 40m blindado Hércules com conectores blindados gts blue cat6 com guia. O que acontece com a fonte original ele fica reiniciado em intervalos de tempo pequenos. Resolvi trocar por um patch panel giga da volt e uma fonte Max energy 200w de 24v 7a da volt. Porém ele ainda continua reiniciando só que com intervalos um pouco maior.

Detalhe tenho 6 rádios desse na torre com as mesmas especificações e 5 deles estão sem problemas. Todos são rádios novos e atualizados.

Obs. Tenho somente um cliente nesse rádio no momento. (Cliente usando apc 5m 18+)

Qual orientação vocês poderiam me da?

Obrigado

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @*Suporte Intelbras*, estou com problema na com um apc 5m+ que fica reiniciando. Estou usando cabo de 40m blindado Hércules com conectores blindados gts blue cat6 com guia. O que acontece com a fonte original ele fica reiniciado em intervalos de tempo pequenos. Resolvi trocar por um patch panel giga da volt e uma fonte Max energy 200w de 24v 7a da volt. Porém ele ainda continua reiniciando só que com intervalos um pouco maior.
> 
> Detalhe tenho 6 rádios desse na torre com as mesmas especificações e 5 deles estão sem problemas. Todos são rádios novos e atualizados.
> 
> Obs. Tenho somente um cliente nesse rádio no momento. (Cliente usando apc 5m 18+)
> 
> Qual orientação vocês poderiam me da?
> 
> Obrigado


Boa tarde NielsonPadilha,

Já solicitamos o contato da nossa equipe técnica, aguarde em horário comercial que nós entraremos em contato. De antemão solicitamos que você mantena o equipamento instalado para que possamos realizar testes com o seu equipamento.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## SeviFerreira

Posso está enganado, mas o trabalho da Intelbras em cima de firmwares é, ou está, muito lento. Vejam que a última modificação no firmware dos APC's foi lançada em janeiro de 2015, há mais de um ano e meio!. É certo que o firmware 6.0 das wom's chegou em um ponto bem mais estável que as versões anteriores, mas acho que a Intelbras precisa ser mais rápida em relação às melhorias de firmwares. Ok!. Fazer as wom’s trabalhar com Ipoll é um grande passo, mas já nasceu defasado. A Ligowave já lançou várias versões de firmware para os APC’s, já está na versão com Ipoll3 e a Intelbras não dar nem sinal de que tá trabalhando em novos firmwares. Já sabemos que sem TDMA não dá, dessa forma estou pretendendo parar com os investimentos em wom’s e investir em ubiquiti, pois a diferença não está tão grande assim e o Airmax está anos luz na frente.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Posso está enganado, mas o trabalho da Intelbras em cima de firmwares é, ou está, muito lento. Vejam que a última modificação no firmware dos APC's foi lançada em janeiro de 2015, há mais de um ano e meio!. É certo que o firmware 6.0 das wom's chegou em um ponto bem mais estável que as versões anteriores, mas acho que a Intelbras precisa ser mais rápida em relação às melhorias de firmwares. Ok!. Fazer as wom’s trabalhar com Ipoll é um grande passo, mas já nasceu defasado. A Ligowave já lançou várias versões de firmware para os APC’s, já está na versão com Ipoll3 e a Intelbras não dar nem sinal de que tá trabalhando em novos firmwares. Já sabemos que sem TDMA não dá, dessa forma estou pretendendo parar com os investimentos em wom’s e investir em ubiquiti, pois a diferença não está tão grande assim e o Airmax está anos luz na frente.


Realmente concordo com você em gênero, número e grau!

----------


## FMANDU

Ja faz um tempo que falo isso, ate postei em um outro tópico a resposta da Ligo referente ao uso do ipoll em equipamentos intelbras, que categórico em dizer que o wom não roda ipoll. Acho que essa parceria entre as empresas não incluía o wom 5000.

Hoje desistir de rodar ipoll, mas ainda compro wom 5000 pelo preço. Meu maior investimento aqui é em CPE que são tudo em comodato. é notório que o wom evoluiu muito, em modo 802.11 não perde pra UBNT e MK, mas em TDMA a latência sobe muito. Tenho cliente a 3 saltos da torre principal com wom 5000, em modo 802.11 da um ping de 3,4,5, se habilitado o ipoll 20,30,50... Acabei retirando as apc e colocando MK como ap, que tem uma melhor gerencia.

----------


## SIDLOAD

@*FMANDU* e ai desistiu do IPOLL? Estou com 130 wom na rede e vou trocar meus paineis, estava pensando em usar apc5m 90+, porem pelo que o pessoal relata não esta valendo a pena ativar o protocolo. Tem alguma opinião formada? Obrigado!

----------


## FMANDU

Os paineis APC são ótimos, porem se você deseja rodar ipoll esqueça, fica muito ruim. E ja que eu ia rodar 802.11 mesmo eu preferi usar MK. Hoje o wom é um produto quase morto, ja deixei de comprar. Parou no tempo.

----------


## SIDLOAD

@*FMANDU*

Obrigado pela resposta, acho que vou fazer o mesmo, rb912 +basestation 5g17 90, vi que a oiw homologou as de 17,

----------


## xunda

Olá amigos, dúvida como desabilita o protocolo ipool?

Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do Under-Linux, boa tarde.

Gostaríamos de entrar em contato com os nossos clientes que estão com baixo desempenho(aumento de latência, quedas na conexão, CCQ baixo) em nossos equipamentos operando com Ipoll, pois em nossos cenários práticos, não identificamos problemas semelhantes. Caso queiram que a nossa equipe entre em contato com vocês, responda o tópico ou nos envie uma mensagem privada com seu nome e telefone de contato.
Muito obrigado!

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá amigos, dúvida como desabilita o protocolo ipool?
> 
> Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App


Boa tarde xunda.

Para desativar o Ipoll basta acessar o seu Access Point e selecionar o modo de operação da Wireless para Access Point (Auto WDS).

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## xunda

Certo amigos, OK entendi a questão, mas tenho outra dúvida no modo cliente também poso fazer isso pois uso a won 5000 mimo com PPPoE para autenticação.

Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Certo amigos, OK entendi a questão, mas tenho outra dúvida no modo cliente também poso fazer isso pois uso a won 5000 mimo com PPPoE para autenticação.
> 
> Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App


Boa tarde xunda.

Nos WOM5000 o Ipoll é automático, basta desativar no Access Point que eles se conectarão em WDS, quanto a sua autenticação PPPoE, não haverão problemas em fazer a autenticação.

Att,
Suporte Intelbras

----------


## xunda

OK grato pela atenção

Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> OK grato pela atenção
> 
> Enviado via MotoG3 usando UnderLinux App


De nada xunda.

Estamos a disposição.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Nks

estou usando iPoll aqui desde novembro de 2015, tenho setorial com 60 WOM tudo no iPoll, e esta rodando muito bem, da pico de 30Mb nessa setorial e o ping nao esgota!!!

o ping do iPoll percebi que depois de 30 estacoes conectada no iPoll, sobe um pouco sim, vai para 20ms, porem NAO, eu disse NAO ESGOTA!!

ping de 2ms eh excelente!!!! logico, mais o importante do ping eh ele nao esgotar, perder pacote, se os pacotes estiverem chegando a 20ms estavel, posso te dizer que eh um ping consideravelmente excelente!

aqui na minha central tenho BGP na fibra, meu ping da uol na central eh 12ms, ai minhas pops sao ligadas por fibra, entao a uol na casa do meu cliente fica com media de 32ms a 50ms e nao esgosta!!!!

quem tem ADSL, pinga um site ai, da isso tbm de 40ms a 50ms de media!!!

bom finalizando, estou muito satisfeito se alguem quiser me procura no particular, conversamos via skype, o meu aqui funciona, porem tem um detalhe!!!!
uso na torre APC5M90 + e as minhas wom sao todas 2x2 MIMO 14dbi

[]´s

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> estou usando iPoll aqui desde novembro de 2015, tenho setorial com 60 WOM tudo no iPoll, e esta rodando muito bem, da pico de 30Mb nessa setorial e o ping nao esgota!!!
> 
> o ping do iPoll percebi que depois de 30 estacoes conectada no iPoll, sobe um pouco sim, vai para 20ms, porem NAO, eu disse NAO ESGOTA!!
> 
> ping de 2ms eh excelente!!!! logico, mais o importante do ping eh ele nao esgotar, perder pacote, se os pacotes estiverem chegando a 20ms estavel, posso te dizer que eh um ping consideravelmente excelente!
> 
> aqui na minha central tenho BGP na fibra, meu ping da uol na central eh 12ms, ai minhas pops sao ligadas por fibra, entao a uol na casa do meu cliente fica com media de 32ms a 50ms e nao esgosta!!!!
> 
> quem tem ADSL, pinga um site ai, da isso tbm de 40ms a 50ms de media!!!
> ...



Amigo @*Nks* como você fez pra contornar algumas desconexões das wom 5000 mimo do AP ? tenho clientes com sinal bom que do nada perdem conexão com AP usando ipoll.

Tenho alguns clientes que precisei colocar no 28dbm a potência para chegar numa margem boa no AP. Exemplo de 2 clientes a 1km e 1,4km da torre:

Cliente 1,4km:


Cliente 1km:


AP (Antenas algcom setoriais blindadas e APC-5M+):


Do nada elas desconectam............. A visada tem estão com mais de 2m de altura de mastro.

Parece que o ipoll é mais sensível em termos de sinal do que o 802.11n ... A Wom 5000 Mimo tem uma boa recepção de sinal, porém o envio do sinal para o AP dela não é tão bom assim, infelizmente..... To revendo a minha ideia de continuar usando intelbras..... pois não tenho muitas opções de equipamento com custo bom para atender esses clientes mais problemáticos.

Abraços

----------


## Nks

Nielson me manda uma msg particular vou passar meu skype, faz tempo que a gente se fala, se possivel posso te ajudar!

bom ai esta 2 prints da minha APC no momento tinha 58 wom conectada, mais nela tenho pico de 64 wom


obs: o processamento na hora do print estava alto, porem ele fica com media de 60% e pico de 95% depende muito do trafego e numero de estacoes conectadas!

agora esse outro print mostra que tenho cliente com wom a 17 dias sem cair!!


viu ai os 17 dias!!! isso pq essa setorial esta a 17 dias ligada, pois tive q reiniciar ela,,,,,, entao tem wom conectada nela sem cair desde o dia que a reiniciei!!!
e tudo isso no iPoll!!!!

isso prova q nao tenho mais problemas de quedas!!!!

----------


## jmathayde

ja notei isso tambem tem que esgoelar o cpe pra deixar com sinal bom , se colocar em 18dbi tem que rodar muito para ter sinal bom 





> Amigo @*Nks* como você fez pra contornar algumas desconexões das wom 5000 mimo do AP ? tenho clientes com sinal bom que do nada perdem conexão com AP usando ipoll.
> 
> Tenho alguns clientes que precisei colocar no 28dbm a potência para chegar numa margem boa no AP. Exemplo de 2 clientes a 1km e 1,4km da torre:
> 
> Cliente 1,4km:
> 
> 
> Cliente 1km:
> 
> ...

----------


## Nks

entao eu ainda sofro de quedas, mais eh quase 0, como mostrei ali em cima tem wom a 17 dias, tenho clientes que ficam mais de 30 dias, ja vi ate 43 dias porem do nada um certo dia o cliente cai e a setorial nao!!!

na wom eu desativo algumas opcoes: A-MSDU, DFS, WMM e seto o MCS fixo em todas, tbm seto em todas o msm ACK no caso 2800
pronto mais nada de diferente!!!

como eu disse antes, pelo custo beneficio da cpe, por ser 2x2 MIMO ter 14dbi, TDMA e custar 199 reais!!! eu ainda acho que compensa usar!!

de 1 ano pra ca, a intelbras deu uma boa desenrolada no ipoll, lancaram firmware novo na APC em fevereiro desse ano, e lancaram ate a versao oficial TDMA da wom a 6.0, antes disso soh rodava TDMA na wom com firmware beta!!!

estou esperançoso de ainda sair uma atualizacao, ainda esse ano, da wom que vai parar de vez as quedas com iPoll!!! quem sabe!!!

mais para mim como diminuiu muito as quedas, estou usando numa boa!!!

----------


## jmathayde

A-MSDU, DFS, WMM e seto o MCS fixo em todas, tbm seto em todas o msm ACK no caso 2800 fera todos ? longe perto etc ...




> entao eu ainda sofro de quedas, mais eh quase 0, como mostrei ali em cima tem wom a 17 dias, tenho clientes que ficam mais de 30 dias, ja vi ate 43 dias porem do nada um certo dia o cliente cai e a setorial nao!!!
> 
> na wom eu desativo algumas opcoes: A-MSDU, DFS, WMM e seto o MCS fixo em todas, tbm seto em todas o msm ACK no caso 2800
> pronto mais nada de diferente!!!
> 
> como eu disse antes, pelo custo beneficio da cpe, por ser 2x2 MIMO ter 14dbi, TDMA e custar 199 reais!!! eu ainda acho que compensa usar!!
> 
> de 1 ano pra ca, a intelbras deu uma boa desenrolada no ipoll, lancaram firmware novo na APC em fevereiro desse ano, e lancaram ate a versao oficial TDMA da wom a 6.0, antes disso soh rodava TDMA na wom com firmware beta!!!
> 
> ...

----------


## Nks

sim em todos, perto ou longe, isso foi recomendacao da propria intelbras!
eu seto o ba windows size em 32 tbm, vou mandar um print aqui da wom

Parte Wireless:

bom ai eu seto ACK para todas wom em 2800, minha wom mais longe esta a 3km da torre! Modo deixo em 11n, deixo forca maxima tbm 28 dbm

Em Avançado:

Ba windos size: 32 - recomendacao tbm do pessoal da intelbras
Data Rate: eu deixo todos setado em MSC11 pois todas minhas wom sao 2x2

Bom essa parte nao foi recomendada pela intelbras, porem dessa maneira diminuiu muito as minhas quedas!!! vamos la!!!
Desativo: A-MSDU, DFS, WMM
Obs: tenho os motivos e explicacao do pq eu desativo essas opcoes

Extra report, eu deixo ativo apenas para mostrar o nome da wom na setorial

Bom eh isso, o resto eh tudo padrao!!!

Lembre-se um diferencial aqui da minha rede eh que todas as wom sao mimo 2x2, nao sei se isso influencia na diminuicao das quedas!!

----------


## jmathayde

> sim em todos, perto ou longe, isso foi recomendacao da propria intelbras!
> eu seto o ba windows size em 32 tbm, vou mandar um print aqui da wom
> 
> Parte Wireless:
> 
> bom ai eu seto ACK para todas wom em 2800, minha wom mais longe esta a 3km da torre! Modo deixo em 11n, deixo forca maxima tbm 28 dbm
> 
> Em Avançado:
> 
> ...





Andei lendo sobre os ack distancia , seria 20% a mais que o ultimo cliente , mais vou testar as suas dicas , aqui nao estou tendo problemas ainda mas é bom sempre deixar mais redondo as coisa , sobre a potencia ja postei antes e ja sei se nao for em 28 não rola direito , e o MCS 11 acho que tem que ter o sinal muito bom para deixar assim , aqui coloco em mcs 3 pois up no maximo de 800k mesmo nos planos de 5MB e na APC voce desativou algo ?

----------


## Nks

entao eu setei MSC11 por ser 2x2 MIMO, se fosse tudo SISO 1x1 eu baixaria mais o MCS, e sim todos meus clientes tem sinal excelente, falo pra vc que meu pior sinal eh -70dbm e no caso tenho 3 clientes assim o resto eh tudo entre -55 a -65dbm, esta ai no print da setorial que mandei alguns dias atras, inclusive nela tem 60 wom conectada, e tinha wom a 17 dias sem cair!!!

na APC eu tbm ja mandei print dela aqui, mais nao tem nada de especial nela, apenas ativo a isolacao dos clientes e logico iPoll Ativo!

----------

